# Mathews Drenlin



## BigPig069 (May 20, 2006)

I know this is a shot in the dark, but does anyone know where I can get a set of 70# limbs for a Mathews Drenlin? Thanks


----------



## cj9271 (Aug 24, 2004)

Santa Fe Archery


----------



## Jeep79 (Jul 6, 2009)

EBay. Starting bid $80.00


----------



## Jeep79 (Jul 6, 2009)

Forgot to add. They are new in box according to seller.


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

Triple edge in Dayton


----------

